# Claydeaux's Courtbouillon



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

Another version of Courtbouillon.Enjoy.
1/2 purple onion chopped
2 Jap's seeded and diced
1 bunch green onion chopped
1 green bell pepper chopped
1 tablespoon minced garlic
6 roma tomatoes chopped
1 stick real butter
1 can chicken stock


6 fish fillets seasonsed with Tony's. 
Sautee Veg's and garlic in olive oil bout 10 mins
Add tomatoes cook another 20 mins
Add favorite seasonings(salt-pepper-red pepper-basil-oregano)
Add stick of butter cook another 10 mins
Add chicken stock [email protected] med high heat and reduce liquid to half.
Add fish fillets (red-spec-catfish-tried gou the other night) Lay in 
above mixture and reduce heat ,cover and simmer for 15 mins.
serve with "GARY'S DIRTY RICE" and garlic toast.
Ces't Bon


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Talk about Slap yo Mama,....!!!!!

Just made this w/ some fresh snapper, AWESOME!


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

I like to use a catfish around 8 to 10 lbs sliced up in 2" cubes. Be gentle with it so it doesn't fall apart. Smacking good.


----------

